# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Регламентированные отчеты 1С 7.7 4 кв. 2013

## ua9lp

Не могу найти фору бух. отчетности кнд 071099 для 1с 7.7
Сдавать отчет надо, а формы нет, не заполнять же вручную :)

----------

